# Vriesea delicatula



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

What is the best way to take care of this specific brom? Is it a terrestrial or epifytic one, how much air circulation does it need etc? I really love this plant, the base of the leaves are shaped just like a vase. It really holds a whole lot of water. So please help me keep it alive and flourishing! My vanzos and I will appreciate the help


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

As far as I know, all Vriesea species are epiphytic. They do have thinner foliage than say a Neo or Aechmea so they can't always take as much light. They love humidity and air flow though. Just make sure the cups are full of water and give it bright indirect light. It should do just fine.

Good luck.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I will leave it hanging on the wall in a little sack with potting soil. Best of both worlds: good drainage and food at the roots. Hope it will keep doing fine there, we'll see. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) Most vrieseas are epiphytes, although a few of the Brazilian "restinga" species grow terrestrially or as lithophytes. V. delicatula is an epiphyte and not a difficut plant. You can mount it to your back wall for good drainage, but it will need a spot with some air circulation. 

2) In fact, many "tillandsioids" (guzmanias, tillandsias, vrieseas) would be great terrarium plants--in tanks with open tops. What I do is saran wrap one side of the tank--in my tank, the open side is the neotropical side, where I grow bromeliads:










3) Having said this, V. delicatula gets a tall inflorescence, over 12" Do you have the headroom for this?


----------

